# SatNav Map and Software updates



## Stonelaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi folks!

I have a UK-spec 2010 Cruze LT VDCi. Does anyone know where I can download software and map updates to my Satnav, and how to install them? The maps are pretty out of date on mine and the TomTom in my Renault has an SD card I can pull out and update via my PC; but I can't find anything like that on my Cruze.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Stonelaughter said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I have a UK-spec 2010 Cruze LT VDCi. Does anyone know where I can download software and map updates to my Satnav, and how to install them? The maps are pretty out of date on mine and the TomTom in my Renault has an SD card I can pull out and update via my PC; but I can't find anything like that on my Cruze.
> 
> Can anyone help?


The map database is provided under an arrangement with a company called HERE. From my IP address I can only access updates for North America. But you should be able to see European ones from your location. Try navigation.com


----------



## Stonelaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

Good GODS. They want eighty quid for it, and it's only a 2012 update!!!

OK - new question; is there a part for part replacement sat nav which will fit my Cruze and integrate with the stereo etc? PAYING for map updates?! JEEZ!!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonelaughter said:


> Good GODS. They want eighty quid for it, and it's only a 2012 update!!!
> 
> OK - new question; is there a part for part replacement sat nav which will fit my Cruze and integrate with the stereo etc? PAYING for map updates?! JEEZ!!


No there isn't, not without some serious headache.


----------

